# Bunk Bed Sheets



## Rookie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a 2004 28RSS with the 4 bunks. I have a child under the age of 8 on each bunk(yes I did say 4 bunks







). I am looking to cover the bunk mattresses with a fitted sheet of some type to protect them, but my wife thinks the mattresses are a special size. Can anyone chime in on this? Do I need to get them from a special store?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Rookie,

Yes... these are custom size mattresses and yes they make special sheets for them. The thing is that they are outrageously priced for sheets. My advice?? Go to WalMart and pick up a couple of twin sets of 200 thread. Just tuck them in good and they'll be fine. That's what we do and it works great.

Now when it comes to YOUR sheets... price is no object!









BTW... Here are some prices if you're still interested in the custom fit sheets.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ditto , use twin size. Also suggest using the liner protection under the sheets to protect the mattress from spills such as soda, water or the possiblity of an accident during the night (if you get my drift)


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Yea X3

I've got the same Outback. Fitted sheets for those bunks are a waste of money. Just get some flat white sheets that you can put hospital corners on. If you don't know how to do them, find any veteran and they can show you. Simple and much cheaper. When you get home, since they're all white, you can just yank them off and throw them in a bleach wash.-----Mike


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree - don't waste good money on 'special' sheets. Tuck 'em in tight and to help them stay that way, go to the dollar store and get those strips of elastic with clips on each end. They're sold in a pack of 4. That'll help hold the sheets on there tight. Better yet, get some big safety pins - does the same job!


----------



## Outback Steve (Mar 29, 2007)

gather the corner make a knot then it works like a fitted sheet.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We have regular twin size on ours and they work great. I also bought straps that attach underneath from one side to the other. They were at Bed, Bath, and Beyond...they were only a few dollars.


----------

